# JSF Tomahawk dataScroller mit dataTable



## klaus1 (22. Jan 2010)

Ich verwende den Tomahawk dataScroller in zusammenhang mit der dataTable von Tomahawk.
Ich habe in einer Collection ca. 100 Elemente, die auch richtig angezeigt werden.
Durch den dataScroller erhalte ich auch wie eingestellt nur immer 10 Elemente pro Seite, wobei ich durchnavigieren kann.

Meine Frage:
Wie kann ich die Elemente der dataTable die aktuell auf der Page angezeigt werden auch im BackingBean eingrenzen? 
Grund ist ein Navigationsmenü, dass identisch mit der dataTable die Elemente auflisten soll.

Meine Ansätze:
Binding auf die t:dataTable. => Bringt Zugriff auf UIData => getValue() => alle Elemente der Collection
Binding auf den Scroller => Bringt Zugriff über getValue() immer auf genau das erste Element der Collection
actionListener auf den Scroller => Beim blättern kann ich den event auslesen. Leider keinen PageIndex oder dergleichen..

Bitte um Hilfe,
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## nocturne (22. Jan 2010)

Ich benutze zwar nicht Tomahawk, aber htmldatatable leitet doch von uidata ab.
und uidata gibt dir die methode getrowindex.


----------



## klaus1 (22. Jan 2010)

Stimmt, also über die HtmlDataTable über ein Binding der t:dataTable komme ich zur UIData.getFirst(), das liefert den Index des ersten Elements der Collection die unter value="" im t:dataTable angegeben ist.

Die Frage sich mir jetzt noch stellt, ist die, wie ich bei einer Sortierung auch die Anzeige hinbekomme.
Lösen denn die Klicks auf die Row Überschriften (Sortierung) einen Event aus? wie kann ich den Abfangen? Müsste demnach dann die Collection so sortieren, und mit dem UIData.getFirst() dann wieder anzeigen...


----------



## klaus1 (26. Jan 2010)

jemand eine Idee?


----------



## klaus1 (2. Feb 2010)

Der ActionListener der t:commandSortHeader lässt auf jedenfall mal eine BackingBean Methode aufrufen beim Klick auf die Überschriften zum Sortieren.
Die Frage ist, was kann ich nun im BackingBean auswerten? Die zu sortierende Spalte (Property), aber da manuell drüber sortieren hat auch wenig Sinn...


----------

